# Back Bar - Windsor



## mckenry (1/8/11)

Going to a 40th there.
Cant seem to find a beer list online. Anyone been there? What beers can I expect?


----------



## PhantomEasey (1/8/11)

Haven't been there in close to a year, so no real memory of the beers on tap there. 

By back bar, do you mean the Cricketers Bar?

http://www.thehotelwindsor.com.au/index.ph...0DEC%202010.pdf


----------



## garthus (1/8/11)

I also havent been for a year but from what I remember you can get Mountain Goat and Coopers - its mainly cocktails and feels like a little French Boudoir. 

Its quite nice but not a place to get good beer - good cocktails however...


----------



## WarmBeer (1/8/11)

Don't know too much about the Back Bar, but you will be only 160 metres from a really good bottle shop:

Chapel Street Cellars

Get their early, bring a souvlaki or fish'n'chips from up the road, they're happy for you to drink their beers at the tables outside, while you eat your own food. Revolutionary idea!


----------



## mckenry (5/8/11)

Thanks for the input. Have decided to roll up the day before, so now have an Friday evening to ourselves prior to the Saturday night party. Am staying in St. Kilda.
Any recommendation Melbourne members? Last time I was in Melbourne, I stayed on the other side of the river, near Queen Victoria markets - went to mrs. Parmas. Looking for a good beer / dining experience St. Kilda way.
Thanks.
mckenry


----------



## Yob (5/8/11)

mckenry said:


> Thanks for the input. Have decided to roll up the day before, so now have an Friday evening to ourselves prior to the Saturday night party. Am staying in St. Kilda.
> Any recommendation Melbourne members? Last time I was in Melbourne, I stayed on the other side of the river, near Queen Victoria markets - went to mrs. Parmas. Looking for a good beer / dining experience St. Kilda way.
> Thanks.
> mckenry




havnt managed to get there yet but ive heard many a good thing about THE TAPHOUSE which is down that way.

Yob


----------



## Pennywise (5/8/11)

Elephant & wheelbarrow is one pub I usually stop in to when on that side of town


----------



## WarmBeer (5/8/11)

iamozziyob said:


> havnt managed to get there yet but ive heard many a good thing about THE TAPHOUSE which is down that way.
> 
> Yob


+1 - Taphouse is awesome. 20 taps, majority of them ales, and not a single C.U.B. logo anywhere insight.

Get there early afternoon, the wanker ratio increases as the night wears on...


----------



## mckenry (5/8/11)

WarmBeer said:


> +1 - Taphouse is awesome. 20 taps, majority of them ales, and not a single C.U.B. logo anywhere insight.
> 
> Get there early afternoon, the wanker ratio increases as the night wears on...



Great! Love the sydney taphouse. Bummer, wont be there til 7pm or later though....


----------



## Wolfy (5/8/11)

WarmBeer said:


> Get their early, bring a souvlaki or fish'n'chips from up the road, they're happy for you to drink their beers at the tables outside, while you eat your own food. Revolutionary idea!


Lamb's (just down the road on the near the cnr of Chappel and Malvern Rd's is where I'd get the souvlaki from, real lamb cooked over hot coals. :icon_drool2: 


mckenry said:


> Thanks for the input. Have decided to roll up the day before, so now have an Friday evening to ourselves prior to the Saturday night party. Am staying in St. Kilda.
> Any recommendation Melbourne members? Last time I was in Melbourne, I stayed on the other side of the river, near Queen Victoria markets - went to mrs. Parmas. Looking for a good beer / dining experience St. Kilda way.


The Lucky Coq is just a few doors down (on the corner of Chapel and High st, $4 pizza (which are actually very nice IMHO) and a decent range of beer on tap (also cider or flavour infused vodka for SWMBO)

If you're in the area it would be a shame not to stop at TheTaphouse (which is actually just down the other end of Chapel St, catch a tram if you're not driving) as *iamozziyob *suggested, not sure what is happening there at the moment, but they usually have a range of specialty beer that is well worth checking out.


----------



## WarmBeer (5/8/11)

mckenry said:


> Great! Love the sydney taphouse. Bummer, wont be there til 7pm or later though....


7 is fine, the bourbon and coke drinkers don't usually rock up til after 10.

Seriously, why the f&^k would you come to the *Tap*house and drink bourbon. Philistines!!


----------



## mckenry (5/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> Lamb's (just down the road on the near the cnr of Chappel and Malvern Rd's is where I'd get the souvlaki from, real lamb cooked over hot coals. :icon_drool2:
> 
> The Lucky Coq is just a few doors down (on the corner of Chapel and High st, $4 pizza (which are actually very nice IMHO) and a decent range of beer on tap (also cider or flavour infused vodka for SWMBO)
> 
> If you're in the area it would be a shame not to stop at TheTaphouse (which is actually just down the other end of Chapel St, catch a tram if you're not driving) as *iamozziyob *suggested, not sure what is happening there at the moment, but they usually have a range of specialty beer that is well worth checking out.


SWMBO is a fine beer lover - so destination will be ok



WarmBeer said:


> 7 is fine, the bourbon and coke drinkers don't usually rock up til after 10.
> 
> Seriously, why the f&^k would you come to the *Tap*house and drink bourbon. Philistines!!


Good to know. Should be heading home about the time the bourbon brigade roll up


----------



## Wolfy (5/8/11)

mckenry said:


> SWMBO is a fine beer lover - so destination will be ok


You're lucky then, the venue is a little bit too retro-club like for my GF to be happy there, but if you get there early when it's not too busy it's a good spot to enjoy a decent beer with a good cheap pizza.


----------



## mckenry (15/8/12)

Reviving my old thread. As it turned out SWMBO was majorly sick and we missed my mates 40th, and the $ for accom were forfeited etc... Bummer.
Anyhow, I will be down there next week for work.
Has anything new come along since this thread started a year ago? I have a novice brewer with me, and we'll be looking for good beer destinations.
Suggestions if something new or possibly something improved?
Cheers Melbournians.
mckenry


----------



## Nibbo (15/8/12)

I went to the deja vu bar and found it to be ok...food wasn't really much to speak of but i was happy with the beer selection. They have a website and i think a twitter acc to check out whats on tap.


----------



## doon (15/8/12)

de ja vu bar tonight has 6 dollar pints or 6 dollar glass if its a high alcohol beer


----------



## Muscovy_333 (15/8/12)

Temple Bar and Brewery

I havent been but i hear good things

http://www.au.timeout.com/melbourne/bars/v...sserie#picture4


----------

